# Sons of Wrath, comming this friday the 7th nov



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/exclusive-products/sons-of-wrath-first-edition.html

I dont remember the prices for the earlier first editions, werent they around 50€? 65 seems rather steep.

Any idea of the included Born of Rage paperback is a full novel or novella? If a full novel, the price seems more agreeable.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Whose getting this? It's ADB approved


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I will, Smillie's Flesh Tearers appeal to me and I would like to see what he can do with a full novel. Plus it's about Amit, which means awesome stuff is very likely to happen in it.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feXK8rrroiE

The trailer for Sons of Wrath is out and it looks damn good. Apparantely the extra £5 is for the magnetized display case that the book comes in, and the two extra stories. Essentially this release contains four stories; Sons of Wrath, Born of Rage, Debt of Blood and a Horus Heresy story titled Sins of the Father.

Combine this with Trial by Blood and you've got quite the Flesh Tearers collection.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, so Trial by Blood is a whole additional hardback.

Ah, I see that Trial by Blood is available as ebook.
Couldnt justify spending 40e on a poster, nor a hardback when its available as ebook.
So I grabbed Sons of Wrath and Trial by Blood as ebook. The ebook download isnt available, so ive written black library for them to get it up asap.

Edit: And they fixed it, grabbed Trial by Blood for the kindle.

Edit 2: Seems they bloated Trial by Blood by including tons of Flesh Tearers shorts from the last couple years. 10x smaller previously released smaller ebook stories is included.

Know Thyself
Blood in the Machine
From the Blood
Beneath the Flesh
Torturer's Thirst
Death's Shepherd
Immortalis
The Quickening
Astorath the Grim: Redeemer of the Lost
Gabriel Seth: The Flesh Tearer


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

And ordered


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I just don't understand how a novella is so much more expensive than Talon of Horus was.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finishead Trial by Blood. Interesting, but mildly disappointing, due to the sheer reload of old stuff. Though there was 2 small stories I had not seen before. The main narrative is divided in four acts and served out between the load of smaller stories. Id hazard Trial by Blood to be novella sized, and the small ones bumping it to full book sized.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I just don't understand how a novella is so much more expensive than Talon of Horus was.


Black Library works in mysterious ways!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Hard to justify such a price. I'll sit out


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I changed my mind about ordering it, unfortunately this was after I had already ordered it. Now i've asked twice to cancel it and BL have not gotten back to me, they had better refund my money because I don't want SoW anymore.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Decided to cancel my order of Sons of Wrath as well.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Why are you lads cancelling again?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Because I don't think that SoW will be long enough to justify £45 for it, and because there are other books that I would rather get with that money.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yup. If it was a full novel, than I probably would get it. But I just can't justify that amount for a novella and a couple of shorts in a pretty case. Especially when I got Son of Horus considerably cheaper.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Yup. If it was a full novel, than I probably would get it. But I just can't justify that amount for a novella and a couple of shorts in a pretty case. Especially when I got Son of Horus considerably cheaper.


Yeah same, Smillie's Flesh Tearers are awesome. Blood in the Machine has the best depiction of Gabriel Seth in all of BL in my opinion, and Smillie really needs to write a full novel about Seth and the darkest Sons of Sanguinius.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Had my order delivered today, and it is very nice  not up there with the first 2 first editions though.
Gutted the page edges are just plain white and havnt been coloured red, missed opportunity IMO. 
Here's a few pics...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Exactly how many pages do they have evanswolves?? (Both Sons of Wrath and Born of Rage.)


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Sons of Wrath is 155
Born of Rage is 46


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

evanswolves said:


> Sons of Wrath is 155
> Born of Rage is 46


So about 25-30 more pages than the LE novellas, for £15 more.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIer2G9We_A

(My reaction, nearly word for word.)


LotN


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Give me all the spoilers, please


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Spoilers please :grin:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finally got a reply from Black Library, they are canceling my order of Sons of Wrath and refunding it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finally got a reply from Black Library, they are canceling my order of Sons of Wrath and refunding it.


I got mine two days ago, took them a long time.


LotN


----------

